# Angel Wings Knitting Scarf Pattern



## liliacraftparty (Aug 27, 2014)

Absolutly beautiful, you will learn this stitch that was hiden for years, step by step and if you need more help you can count on me, all you need to do is contact me and I will be happy to help you!

http://www.etsy.com/listing/214795900/knitting-pattern-cowl-scarf-angel-wings?ref=related-0

Pattern is $6.50

Buy Two or more pattern and get one FREE, no coupon code needed, after your purchase just contact me with your favorite pattern and I will be happy to send it to you email.

If you want to save money buying patterns packages discount, please check here:
http://www.etsy.com/shop/LiliaCraftParty?section_id=15914980&ref=shopsection_leftnav_7

Happy Knitting!


----------



## willi66 (Aug 30, 2012)

Very pretty


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

pretty


----------



## mollyannhad (Feb 1, 2011)

I love that color! It all looks so fluffy!


----------



## mollyannhad (Feb 1, 2011)

I love that color! It all looks so fluffy!


----------



## angelknitter (May 20, 2011)

i love it,
can you tell me is it an easy stitch to knit,or is it for an advanced knitter x


----------



## whitetail (Feb 19, 2011)

very pretty


----------



## liliacraftparty (Aug 27, 2014)

angelknitter said:


> i love it,
> can you tell me is it an easy stitch to knit,or is it for an advanced knitter x


Hi, this stitch is very interesting, and is not difficult, the pattern take you step by step on how to do it, and also you can count on me 7/24 for additional help in case you need it, all you have to do is contact me where the pattern indicate and I will be happy to help you.
If you have any other questions about this pattern feel free to ask me
Thank you!


----------



## springchicken66 (Nov 6, 2011)

Cosy and beautiful. springchicken66


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

Very pretty!


----------



## bigalbigal3 (Mar 15, 2011)

great link thanks


----------



## LucyinCanada (Oct 24, 2012)

Beautiful!


----------



## pepsiknittinmomma (Mar 14, 2011)

Very pretty, looks elegant.


----------



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

Love it.


----------

